# The old Joy Tiz article "Elements of Temperament"



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know this has been out for a long time but, in trying to understand some of the terminology in some of the recent threads.......

http://vanerp.net/ilse/GSDINFO/Elements of Temperament.htm

Is this content generally agreed on, or not?

I am going to assume "not" as this was one person's interpretation, even if it has made the round many many times and is oft quoted.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

For the most part it seems like good info to me.


----------

